# Speaking of Ian Dunbar, he's coming to the East Coast!



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

For those of you who are fans of Dr. Dunbar's he is coming to the East Coast in April and May to give a bunch of seminars and workshops. On top of all his thoughtful and sound tips, he has a lovely speaking voice and quite an interesting sense of humor. I have attended one seminar and one handler with dog workshop with him and enjoyed both thoroughly. I plan to go to see him once for a seminar in White Plains in April and to take Lily for the reliability games workshop in Exton, PA the first weekend in May. If any of you is close to those locations and you decide to go, let me know and we can meet there.

Here is a link to his events page where you can see all of the dates, places and topics.

http://www.jamesandkenneth.com/store/show_by_tags/Events


----------



## Chells_Aura (Dec 7, 2012)

Awww man! 

I wish he would come to Canada! ;_; Always miss out on the cool people visiting here...

ETA: Zomg he'll be in the Netherlands this summer... The one summer we decided not to go because of new baby! 
Not that I would throw poor Chell on a plane just to go see Ian Dunbar!


----------



## genuineljl (Dec 16, 2013)

OMG, thank you SOOO much for posting this. I live in NJ and will have to go to the Tinton Falls event, and maybe even the Exton, PA one too. Super-excited about this. Ian Dunbar is the best in my book. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## genuineljl (Dec 16, 2013)

How does this work, or how do you sign up? I only saw the listing of events. Thanks so much!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Click on the title of the event you are interested in and you will get additional info and the opportunity to "add to cart."


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

Oh my gosh, my friend works as a trainer at Clear Path, his New York stop! She's a HUGE fan! I can't afford it, but I just told her I might try to get a job with her if it'll get me in for the seminar. : P I'm so excited for her, he's totally her training idol. Yes, I love his stuff, too, but I can't go, and he's her "fave" trainer, so I'm just so psyched for her! : D Thanks for posting this, totally made my day!


----------



## genuineljl (Dec 16, 2013)

I'm SO excited! Signed up for the Tinton Falls, NJ seminar. Thank you again for posting this information. I may also go to the Exton, PA seminar. Not sure yet.


----------

